# Cowlicious out of stock?



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

so looks like Cowlicious is out of stock on alot of their product already!

where else does one go for the boards???


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad I got my cave eyes kit when I did!  

Now if I can only find the time to put it together!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah they tend to run out pretty quick every year. Best to shop early.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

What is "Cowlicious"?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Glad I got my cave eyes kit when I did!
> 
> Now if I can only find the time to put it together!


That's the tough part, MD!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Scary Terry has the schematic and parts list to make your own home brew version, but it requires some soldering skills and the ability to read a schamatic.

http://www.scary-terry.com/audioservo/audioservo.htm


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

gypsichic said:


> so looks like Cowlicious is out of stock on alot of their product already!
> 
> where else does one go for the boards???


Any specific boards? I have a few of everything pretty much if I can help you out I will.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I wish I waited until now to order. I got 6 of the audio boards that I'm not even going to use this year.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Beth said:


> What is "Cowlicious"?


http://www.cowlacious.com/

They sell electronic boards and the such catered for us haunters, most notably the talking skull servo driver.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Gotcha, the stuff that is waaaaaaay over my head........sure wish that you guys lived close by.....


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I just ordered a timer board from http://www.simplecircuitboards.com/ 
The guy got it to me in 3 days and it worked as stated. He also answered my questions quickly.

I don't have any affiliation with him, just a one time purchase.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks so much for the info folks!


----------

